# Any other "Brave" owners out there?



## redryder (Jan 12, 2004)

I know very little about this CroMo frame building company of the late 80's/early 90's save for that Doug Gloyd founded the company and eventually had Tom Teesdale building frames for them. I have owned mine since 93 and have yet to see another one on the trails. The only site I've found that mentions Brave Cycles is First Flight's museum page - http://www.firstflightbikes.com/mountain.htm There they picture the "Warrior" model with the elevated chain stays. My model is the "Racer" and has a conventional frame layout. If anyone has any pics or information on other models I love to see/read em'.

Happy trails to you all,

Paul
(still a vintage guy in spirit)


----------



## 2ManyPlaces (Nov 4, 2004)

*1989 Brave Warrior article (1 page)...*

I'm going thru my collection of MBAction mag's and scanning/posting as i go.. This one is from Oct. 1989 issue.. I will probably come across an article on the Racer eventually.. If i do, I will post it on this thread,too.... Enjoy.....


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

If it were me...I'd keep it.
The topic of Brave's have come up a bit in this forum...
A simple search using the word "Brave" will yield a bunch of various info you.
Here's the link:
http://forums.mtbr.com/search.php?searchid=468503

The guys at First Flight Bikes are a little bit crazy, but pretty smart.


----------



## timbercomp (Jan 16, 2004)

*First Flight does indeed have a Racer*

our racer can be viewed @ http://www.firstflightbikes.com/1989_Brave_Racer.htm
and the warrior @ http://www.firstflightbikes.com/1989_Brave_Warrior.htm
to see the list of bikes we have pictured go to http://www.firstflightbikes.com/All.htm
there is usually 3-6 bikes that are waiting to be cleaned and pictured and there are lots of frames and parts that we dont have time to picture.

And Mr Rumpfy...how dare you call me crazy, I and not crazy...just looney if this was another forum i would have better words for you

wESd
head grunt worker @
www.firstflightbikes.com


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

timbercomp said:


> our racer can be viewed @ http://www.firstflightbikes.com/1989_Brave_Racer.htm
> and the warrior @ http://www.firstflightbikes.com/1989_Brave_Warrior.htm
> to see the list of bikes we have pictured go to http://www.firstflightbikes.com/All.htm
> there is usually 3-6 bikes that are waiting to be cleaned and pictured and there are lots of frames and parts that we dont have time to picture.
> ...


Fair enough Mr. Davidson. I encourage you to express your feelings freely at said 'other forum'.

On a semi-related note...you guys have got to be backlogged way more than 6 bikes vs. what's pictured on the site!? How are you guys on space? Running out of room yet?


----------



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

*Lots of extra room...*

That is the great thing about having a great big old downtown building, 5,000 square feet downstairs plus a second 5,000 square foot "attic". Downstairs has 14 foot ceilings so we can hang one layer of bikes from the ceiling plus a couple of racks in the back. There are about 150 bikes downstairs and about 200 more upstairs........plenty of room. Rick even uses the upstairs for his own personal "Fat Chance Ranch". We'll run out of $$$ way before we run out of space!!



Rumpfy said:


> Fair enough Mr. Davidson. I encourage you to express your feelings freely at said 'other forum'.
> 
> On a semi-related note...you guys have got to be backlogged way more than 6 bikes vs. what's pictured on the site!? How are you guys on space? Running out of room yet?


----------



## whoarrior (Jan 10, 2005)

My 1989 and 1990 Brave Warriors.


----------



## Mother Goose (Jan 19, 2005)

*1991 Brave Spirit*

Here is my Brave Spirit which I inherited from a friend. Mostly XT with Cooks CBR cranks and an Action Tec titanium bottom bracket. The Mag 20s still work, hold oil and air, and have a non-stock brake arch. My favorite part though is the SR Pipe stem with the Brave logo.


----------



## 415m3 (Mar 16, 2004)

OK, I'll play too. Here's my 1990 Warrior, just arrived from overseas. Apparently, this thing has been hanging on the wall of a shop for the last 15 years. It's never been assembled - the threads and dropouts are untouched. It's a Tom Teesdale weld, I think my favorite detail is the cable guide tubing around the seat tube. Very nice touch. Pics below were taken by the PO:


----------



## rockychrysler (Aug 9, 2003)

*1992 (?) Brave Warrior*

sorry to post so late to this thread; just stumbled across it today...

a few years ago here in flagstaff, arizona, the word got 'round our little bike-community that doug gloyd had moved to prescott and opened a furniture manufacturing shop and that he had brought with him several unsold late model grove innovations fab'd brave warrior elevated framesets. he was selling the framesets, first come first served, out of his woodshop for $100-150 if recollection serves. i would have to estimate that about 6 of us here in town took him up on this deal... i was one of the lucky few... how many others got in on the deal, hive no way of knowing.

anyway... there are still a few of these framesets around here... a few in private collections... at least one of them got severely modified into a strange hardcore touring rig... and then there's mine, the only i know of that got built. i did my best to recreate a period piece... and for the most part im happy with the result. it's an interesting bike for many reasons and i enjoy riding it from time to time. it is, without doubt, the most rigid, unforgiving, stiff frame ive ever owned. and one of the most meticulously painted and assembled. i hope other brave owners, admirers find this photo of the bike satisfactory.


----------



## spinsir (Mar 27, 2006)

*BRAVE by GROVE*

I am selling my bike. It is a single speed with 32/17 setup. I had lost interest in riding until converting this bad girl; actually she converted me. Click on link to see her.

http://classifieds.mtbr.com/cgi-bin...format=long&db_id=100074&query=retrieval:eek:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

spinsir said:


> I am selling my bike. It is a single speed with 32/17 setup. I had lost interest in riding until converting this bad girl; actually she converted me. Click on link to see her.
> 
> http://classifieds.mtbr.com/cgi-bin...format=long&db_id=100074&query=retrieval:eek:


Perfect!

Thank you.


----------



## redryder (Jan 12, 2004)

*seller's remorse*

This is my old bike (frame and stem anyways) which i sold to First Flight.. They took off all my "wrong era" parts and put together a "corrected" version. I was saddened to see my old rig dismantled but thats out of my hands..



timbercomp said:


> our racer can be viewed @ http://www.firstflightbikes.com/1989_Brave_Racer.htm


Thanks to all who posted their Brave info... It was good hearing from you over the years..

Spinser, I highly recommend you heed the words of Rumpfy (I did not and wish I had):


> If it were me...I'd keep it


The $300 I got for my Brave was hardly worth it. Much like you, I wanted to sell it for a newer/better piece of equipment. Now I wish I had worked a little overtime, collected cans, whatever.. rather than sell my Brave for the extra dough. Oh well, we live and learn... And in this case I learned absense makes the heart grow fonder.

Happy Trails...

Sentimental Old Schooler


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

redryder said:


> .
> 
> Spinser, I highly recommend you heed the words of Rumpfy (I did not and wish I had):


You could always buy Spinsers. 

But I know what you mean...I've gos some sellers remorse tucked away.


----------



## redryder (Jan 12, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> You could always buy Spinsers.


Not quite the same.......... plus I could never power a SS up any incline. ; )


----------



## spinsir (Mar 27, 2006)

*Going up on starting bid*

After riding today I have decided to raise opening bid. The thought of selling for $280 is too much for me to handle right now. You guys got to me.


----------



## befoot (Mar 11, 2006)

very cool to see the old brave bikes. I worked for Doug in his cabinet shop.
here is some pics of mine....sorry I stuffed it into a pickup truck in the dodge 150
this was a wonderful bike, now it is "wall art."
(thanks Doug, hope all is well)









https://img.villagephotos.com/p/2006-2/1147480/Picture012.JPG
https://img.villagephotos.com/p/2006-2/1147480/Picture014.JPG

enjoy the ride...Billy


----------



## floibex (Feb 7, 2004)

... my first "real" mountain bike '89 brave racer ("real" stands for us origin, small builder, rare, expensive, must have, blingbling, etc.  )










ciao
flo


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

RedRyder:

I can certainly understand remorse over selling a bike, but on the positive side, people will be looking at your/their bike for years to come and say, "Cool bike!" Now I'd rather have it said while I was on it, but you know that you're bike isn't rusting away in a damp garage somewhere.

Penguin


----------

